# Turkey Brine



## Livin' The Country Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Just wanted to Share my yummy Turkey Brine with you guys! 
https://livinthecountrylife.com/2018/01/29/tale-of-the-humungous-turkey/


----------



## toddhicks209 (Nov 14, 2017)

That's a large bird.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

That is a dinosaur turkey! Yikes! Nice basic brine. I add sage and poultry seasoning to mine also to get some herbs into the meat.


----------

